# Squiggles Saturday



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Heading to the squiggles Saturday out of Panama City. I have a full boat but if anyone wants to take their boat and tag along let me know. Good luck this weekend everyone.


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

What is squiggles?


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Nvm I got it


----------

